# Nap time



## MSnowy (Jan 6, 2019)

I saw a Harp Seal for the first time today. It was taking a nap in the morning sun.


----------



## JustJazzie (Jan 6, 2019)

Awww. Cuteness OVERLOAD. What an amazing set to have in your portfolio.


----------



## Jeff15 (Jan 6, 2019)

Very good set of images...............


----------



## MSnowy (Jan 6, 2019)

JustJazzie said:


> Awww. Cuteness OVERLOAD. What an amazing set to have in your portfolio.





Jeff15 said:


> Very good set of images...............



Thanks


----------



## zombiesniper (Jan 6, 2019)

Excellent set.

This needs a POTM nomination.
I sure hope I remember to come back to this when the thread is up.


----------



## MSnowy (Jan 6, 2019)

zombiesniper said:


> Excellent set.
> 
> This needs a POTM nomination.
> I sure hope I remember to come back to this when the thread is up.



Thanks appreciate it


----------



## tirediron (Jan 6, 2019)

"Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz"

"Huh?  What?"

"I tot I taw a puddy tat..."

"Oh.... it's YOU!"

"A little less noise?  Some of us are trying to sleep!"

"Go away boy, you're bothering me!"

Top-notch set Mike!  Wonderful expressions.


----------



## HavToNo (Jan 6, 2019)

Super cute series.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Jan 6, 2019)

That is definitely an awesome group! Big congrats.


----------



## MSnowy (Jan 6, 2019)

tirediron said:


> "Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz"
> 
> "Huh?  What?"
> 
> ...



Thanks John


----------



## MSnowy (Jan 6, 2019)

HavToNo said:


> Super cute series.





Dean_Gretsch said:


> That is definitely an awesome group! Big congrats.



Thanks


----------



## Jeff G (Jan 6, 2019)

Beautiful shots!


----------



## SquarePeg (Jan 6, 2019)

Omg!  Adorable and great shooting!  Can’t decide which to nominate for POTM...I think #2!


----------



## SquarePeg (Jan 6, 2019)

If only there were a Jan 2019 thread...  @snowbear ?


----------



## CherylL (Jan 7, 2019)

Great shots and as everyone has mentioned cuteness overload.


----------



## sponner (Jan 7, 2019)

Great shooting.  Getting down low really pays off.


----------



## MSnowy (Jan 7, 2019)

Jeff G said:


> Beautiful shots!





SquarePeg said:


> Omg!  Adorable and great shooting!  Can’t decide which to nominate for POTM...I think #2!





CherylL said:


> Great shots and as everyone has mentioned cuteness overload.





sponner said:


> Great shooting.  Getting down low really pays off.



Thanks


----------



## zombiesniper (Jan 10, 2019)

Nominated #2 for POTM.


----------



## SquarePeg (Jan 10, 2019)

zombiesniper said:


> Nominated #2 for POTM.



Glad you did that!  I had meant to come back and nominate it once the thread was up.


----------



## JonFZ300 (Jan 10, 2019)

Really good shots


----------



## MSnowy (Jan 10, 2019)

zombiesniper said:


> Nominated #2 for POTM.



Thanks appreciate it


----------



## MSnowy (Jan 10, 2019)

JonFZ300 said:


> Really good shots



Thanks


----------



## Peeb (Jan 11, 2019)

Composition:  perfect
Colors:  wonderful
Subject:  too cute!

What is not to love???

Winner.


----------



## MSnowy (Jan 11, 2019)

Peeb said:


> Composition:  perfect
> Colors:  wonderful
> Subject:  too cute!
> 
> ...



Thanks


----------



## Irishwhistler (Jan 15, 2019)

Beautiful series of shots Mate.

Mike


----------

